# CPT code for epicardial ablation



## Margaret Morgan (Feb 22, 2017)

Good morning,

I have had my EP doctors perform a new procedure, it's kind of hybrid ablation.  
They did the normal EPS study, left side recording and pacing, ICE and 3 D mapping and was unable to id early activation sites.  Then using a needle they access the pericardial space, a mapping/ablation catheter was introduced, the arrhythmia was 3D mapped and ablated. selective coronary angiogram was performed before and after ablation.

I need help with ablation code and if the selective coronary artery angiogram is bundle or billable.

I was wondering is 33265 was the correct ablation ​code or if I had to go with unlisted code.

Thank you in advance on advice.

Margaret​


----------



## cgbar (Mar 21, 2017)

Curious as to what you did with this one Margaret. I have been looking into the epicardial approach recently myself.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------

